# How long does an oil change take?



## pilotman (Feb 2, 2006)

My wife has been waiting at dealer for 1.5 hours for first oil service on a 2006 X3...???


----------



## milobloom242 (Dec 28, 2004)

It doesn't take that long but she's probably in a queue


----------



## mark_m5 (Sep 16, 2006)

You went to a $tealer?

:tsk:


----------



## mark_m5 (Sep 16, 2006)

Are you sure she's at the dealer?

Maybe she's having a secret renezvous with Sven, a 6-foot-5 blond masseuse with rippling biceps, and he's changing her oil all right... :eeps:

:angel:


----------



## pilotman (Feb 2, 2006)

mark_m5 said:


> Are you sure she's at the dealer?
> 
> Maybe she's having a secret renezvous with Sven, a 6-foot-5 blond masseuse with rippling biceps, and he's changing her oil all right... :eeps:
> 
> :angel:


thanks a lot, you're really helpful!

I went to the stealer because it was free maintenance

first oil service, at 15k....what a joke, glad this is a lease.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

20-25 minutes


----------



## TED13B (Aug 15, 2007)

The actual oil change would take less than a half hour, but the dealership, like the doctor's office, schedules a full day of work. If the car ahead of your's runs a little long, then your work will be delayed. Unfortunately, in the real world, a shop can't have a highly paid tech standing around, hoping you'll be on time for your appt. It's a "turn and burn" business.


----------



## PhilipWOT (Feb 26, 2006)

TED13B said:


> The actual oil change would take less than a half hour, but the dealership, like the doctor's office, schedules a full day of work. If the car ahead of your's runs a little long, then your work will be delayed. Unfortunately, in the real world, a shop can't have a highly paid tech standing around, hoping you'll be on time for your appt. It's a "turn and burn" business.


True. And actually we quote 90 minutes for oil service, so that is pretty much normal. It shouldn't take any longer than that though.


----------



## desertrat (Jun 4, 2007)

If I must go to the dealer I find it helps to get the very first appointment in the morning if possible. I also make sure they know I'm going to be waiting for it.

It may also help to make a complete nuisance of your self, go places where they don't want you and poke around into things they want left alone. "Oh sorry I didn't see the sign, the Chevy dealer always lets me talk to the guy when he changes my oil." Try to find the manager or owners office and just walk right in and say something like "gee you guys must really do a good job changing oil I've never seen it take two hours anywhere else".


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

desertrat said:


> If I must go to the dealer I find it helps to get the very first appointment in the morning if possible. I also make sure they know I'm going to be waiting for it.
> 
> It may also help to make a complete nuisance of your self, go places where they don't want you and poke around into things they want left alone. "Oh sorry I didn't see the sign, the Chevy dealer always lets me talk to the guy when he changes my oil." Try to find the manager or owners office and just walk right in and say something like "gee you guys must really do a good job changing oil I've never seen it take two hours anywhere else".


With the comments your making you must be in realy good standing with your dealer.
cheers
vern


----------



## desertrat (Jun 4, 2007)

vern said:


> With the comments your making you must be in realy good standing with your dealer.
> cheers
> vern


 Not to bad Vern, at least they keep sending me stuff trying to get me to buy or lease a new car.


----------



## BMW_tech (Sep 20, 2007)

TED13B said:


> The actual oil change would take less than a half hour, but the dealership, like the doctor's office, schedules a full day of work. If the car ahead of your's runs a little long, then your work will be delayed. Unfortunately, in the real world, a shop can't have a highly paid tech standing around, hoping you'll be on time for your appt. It's a "turn and burn" business.


the highly paid tech that is standing around,we call them "foremen".

im a "lowly paid" one,perhaps because im in it for the challenges and the love for BMWs.

"waiters" are scheduled as such (wait err),therefore the moment you arrive does not mean we stop what we are doing and work on your vehicle right away.just like waiting in line,the next available person would tend to your vehicle.it also depends on the size and volume of the dealership.the smaller ones tend to treat you as an individual on a personal basis and not a patient waiting to get your blood drawn.there is a reason why the bigger dealerships have WiFi/internet access and big screen TV's.Next time,just ask for a loaner and go somewhere.I on the other hand make it my priority to handle "waiters" in 30 minutes or less (given that there are no driveability concerns or electrical concerns that are intermittent) and the first in line at the "car wash" when my part is done.workorder would then be on my service advisors hand so that when the "wash cycle" is complete the client would then simply drive away.


----------



## mark_m5 (Sep 16, 2006)

BMW_Tech, I'd actually consider going to my nearest dealershaft if the people there were all as nice as you.

I had to go for a recall recently (ECU re-program for smog), and my local dealershaft said 2 weeks. Never mind that my registration was due to expire before then. Bastids. 

I called the next nearest dealership, and they were very accomodating. "Come on in!", "Would you like a free loaner car?", "Thanks for your business!" ...I prefer that. I'd go back there for warranty stuff, sure.

The only (typical $tealer) bad thing was - they said I needed new tires (2mm left on my R-comp Toyo RA-1's), and I can get a new set of Michelin's for $1700 installed. Sorry, dudes, but I got a quote that was $600 bucks less for Toyo's (which I'd prefer) from an independent shop.


----------



## BMW_tech (Sep 20, 2007)

mark_m5 said:


> BMW_Tech, I'd actually consider going to my nearest dealershaft if the people there were all as nice as you.
> 
> I had to go for a recall recently (ECU re-program for smog), and my local dealershaft said 2 weeks. Never mind that my registration was due to expire before then. Bastids.
> 
> ...


yes,we cannot compete with any tire retail stores or independent shops and our inventory is very limited.we tend to stick to what BMW's come with from the factory.there are dealerships that participates in what is called "dealer tire program" (i believe) and they tend to be relatively cheaper than other dealerships and carries/stocks a lot of tires.no dealerships make money on tires and that is why they tend to be expensive.i hate doing tires to be honest.(service advisors hate selling tires because theres no money in it).i buy tires at wal-mart/costco/ big-o/or any discount tire store and online for my personal vehicles.

software updates I usually start right away the minute I get the work order.and when space is not available i usually program vehicles before i leave so that when i come in a little early the next morning its all done.it never took more than 2 days unless there was a module that failed to program and i am awaiting authorization from PuMA.2 weeks is ridiculous and absurd for a recall.to me "recall" means that it is a priority and therefore since a client was inconvenienced they should be given the highest priority over what comes in that can be held if need be.that is when i relay the info to my advisor who then contacts the client and arrange for a loaner if one wasn't provided.owners and management dictates how a dealership functions."us" little people can only provide written and verbal inputs and just that.if it were my dealership i would have the lowest labor rate in the country and i would never run out of work and gain loyal clients (but thats just me).


----------

